# camzoo?!?!



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i would loike to know if anybody else can get on camzoo with out a little password box popping up.

i ordered 65 quid worth of mice off them and havent recieved them yet so i need the number an it wont let me on the website.

does anybody know there number?

thanks,
lee


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

anybody??


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

*1 exact matches found* for *camzoo* in *United Kingdom* 
*Camzoo*




2d, Saxon Business Park, Littleport, Ely, Cambridgeshire CB6 1XX 
Tel: *01353 861896 *


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope, Camzoo must have locked it.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks a lot,
will call them now

thanks
lee


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

can you not wait, bumping a thread after 8 minutes....................GOOGLE


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

all sorted out now.

was just a delay with their frozen foods

thanks a lot to everybody who helped

lee


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

no worries Lee

Dan stop being a meany ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

thought they had stopped doing mail order frozen


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i hope not!!! i have paid aswell!! :lol2:

they said they just had a delay and some one had tryed to get in touch with me but couldnt get through. she said it will be despatched monday overnight so i should get it tuesday.

i hope i do or my poor little snakies will go hungry


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

honest to god their site said 2 days ago that they were no longer doing mail order frozen food as they couldnt get a good enough supplier to sell them bulk

when did you order


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Dirtydozen said:


> thought they had stopped doing mail order frozen


The site is still down, hope they haven't or I will have bigger food bills from now on


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Yes, its true. Camzoo no longer do frozen mail order


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I used to use Camzoo too, but found this place the other day A & N Frozen Reptile Food I've not used them yet, but have emailed them, and they got straight back saying they are hoping to start delivery orders by the end of september. Postage should be under £15 hopefully. They are going to let me know as soon as they start doing delivery.
Very good prices, a little bit cheeper than camzoo too


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had an email from them last couple of days advising me of their intent to start deliveries and a questionaire to fill in which I did and sent back so am hoping they get going before I need to make another bulk order.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

camzoo still down eh?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

camzoo is STILL down... thank goodness i decided NOT to place an order with them!!

has anyone else had problems or did their orders arrive...


----------

